# Jet boat controls



## THUMPER144 (Jun 11, 2015)

Have been busy with work and am embarrassed to say I've never had my new boat on the water yet. It is a 16' Blazer with an '85 Johnson 60/40 with a Johnson control from the same era. Problem I'm having is finding the proper teleflex or equivalent parts to go with it. I have 6 ft(actually5'9")from Johnson control box to transom and 3 ft from transom to center of boat. 9 ft total. I've tried to contact several companies but all have referred me to teleflex/sea star for the "correct" part numbers. I've called teleflex but I'm sure they're busy as hek. Any ideas or recommendations? I'm hoping to get it on the water soon. Pics for reference. I guess I need a forward/reverse control, a throttle control, a neutral/drive control, and also a way to hook up the electric tilt trim as the motor is a 4 wire and my johnson control is a 3 wire. Guess I just should've said I need everything except for the steering control!!!! But I need a steering link. Got lots of work ahead! 

wi


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not sure about the OMC but on my Mercury the jet uses the same cables as a prop motor. You would just need to measure the length from your controls to the motor to determine the length needed.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok. The person that talked to me from Jamestown distributors said I'd have to use old reference numbers to order and to call sea star(teleflex) to get those numbers. I called weeks ago and have yet to receive a call back.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jun 12, 2015)

just get on ebay and look up post 1979 omc control cables. You will need one for your shifter and one for the throttle. both are housed in the same control box.


----------

